# Muchas revistas de Electronica y Radioafición



## leejunfan (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola amigos, me gustaría abrir un nuevo tema para señalar las principales revistas de eletrónica en español a las que nos podamos suscribir. Electrónica en general, artículos, diseños de circuitos...

He buscado anteriores post sobre esto y no aparecen muchas.

Dejemos constancia de nuestras favoritas.

Un saludo


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 7, 2010)

Una de las mejores para mi es la revista Saber electronica, muy famosa, con mucha trayectoria y seriedad.


----------



## todoelec (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo llevo tiempo comprando la revista de Todoelectronica. La verdad es que esta muy bien y te regalan un circuito para que practiques con cada revista. La puedes ver en la siguiente web: http://todoelectronica.com/revista-todoelectronica-revistas-c-32_360.html


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 10, 2010)

Elektor es mi favorita. Tienen hasta Web en español.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 10, 2010)

En el siguiente link pueden encontrar una compilacion de las revistas de electronica en la web: *Revistas, Libros y otras                 publicaciones* .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2015)

Recorriendo el foro de diyaudio.com me encontré con estos "regalos" de donde puede leer y descargar miles de revistas de electrónica, viejas, en formato PDF (desde los 60's hasta los 80's). Las revistas están en inglés, pero la variedad y cantidad que existen son impresionantes!!!!

http://www.americanradiohistory.com/
http://vintagevacuumaudio.com/magazines-1952-1962/
http://www.swtpc.com/mholley/PopularElectronics/

que les apropveche!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola a todos , seguindo lo hilo dejo aca una dirección donde es possible bajar centenas de revistas de electronica :http://www.introni.it/riviste.html , !desejo que el gusten !
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Recorriendo el foro de diyaudio.com me encontré con estos "regalos" de donde puede leer y descargar miles de revistas de electrónica, viejas, en formato PDF (desde los 60's hasta los 80's). Las revistas están en inglés, pero la variedad y cantidad que existen son impresionantes!!!!
> 
> http://www.americanradiohistory.com/
> http://vintagevacuumaudio.com/magazines-1952-1962/
> ...



Cuantos Recuerdos!!!!!


Saludos Y gracias Doctor!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2015)

Excelente aporte Eduardo, ya estoy bajando!!!! Cuantos recuerdos tengo algunos emplares de algunas de esas publicaciones. Si bien es material vintage, siempre hay cosas interesantes que tienen plena vigencia, y cuando no ese circuito sencillo, que nos complica la vida y alli esta resuelto....
Lo ideal es catalogar los articulos para luego como poder accedeer de manera fácil, es lo que estoy haciendo con las colecciones que tengo


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Feb 7, 2015)

Para las revistas sugeridas por el Doc Zoi, les dejo el DLC para descargarlas de una desde lapagina y un video de como usar ese archivo dlc


----------



## elgriego (Feb 8, 2015)

Hola LINCEjd,Gracias por el trabajo que te tomaste,Yo uso el Jd 2 BETA.



Saludos.


----------



## pigma (Feb 8, 2015)

Muchas gracias por compartir!


----------



## blackyster (Feb 16, 2015)

Gracias por el aporte,  toneladas de literatura


----------



## NOSTALGIAS (Jun 18, 2020)

Acabo de encontrar un grupo en Telegram con cientos de revistas de electronica y Radioafición muy interesante de los años 80 lo dejo en este hilo por si os interesa recopilar revistas de esa epoca, espero sea de vuestro interes.









						Telegram: Contact @ELECTRONICA_RADIOAFICION
					






					t.me


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2021)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección con  miles  revistas de electronica para bajar gratis  : Doctsf - Magazines
!Desejo que les sea muy util!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección con  miles  revistas de electronica para bajar gratis  : Doctsf - Magazines
> !Desejo que les sea muy util!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Y además se pueden conseguir muchos esquemas de aparatos antíguos.








						Emerson - 409 Mickey Mouse radio
					

Emerson - 409 Mickey Mouse radio<BR>Année : 1933




					www.doctsf.com


----------

